# Finally!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Well I finally got my first turkey this morning! 

He's no pig, but I am stoked non the less! :beer:

At one point he was 5 feet from my calling partner!


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice bird. Congrats.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice bird. Congrats.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Congrats!

What state?


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!

I got him in CT.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great bird......I remember my first one like it was yesterday....

Come on now.....we need details? Size, beard size, spur size.....and of course the story.
:beer:


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Got another jake today!

No pics, rainy.... 

I'm gonna hold out for a big boy now!


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

NICE GOBBLER


----------

